# Tom J.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You asked some time back about installing wax foundation, wiring frames. I didn't have things uploaded to show my set up at that time.
Usally I get Kare to install the eyelets in the side bars of the frame then I take over. It is my least favorite thing to do, probably because it was a have to do right now when I first started to hive a swarm. Couldn't do it when I had some free time and stack the done ones up for latter.

To start with I made a form board from internet plans. It holds all 3 frame sizes from deeps thru mediums and the shallows.










Next is the wire spool holder I made after looking at a friends. As you look at it on the left it has a handle like a fishing reel so you can apply pressure to the wire and tighten it in the frames.



















I lay the frame in the form and string the wire. Drive a small nail in the end bar to fasten the loose end to then a secoind nail just below the first to recieve the end I'll cut once tight. I apply pressure to the wire with the spool handle as I draw on each wire with my fingers, once it makes the right twang sound I rap the wire around that second nail and cut the wire and drive the nail home. I only use two wires on deeps and the rest that will go in the extractor.










Once the wire is installed I stand the fraqme up on the top bar and insert the foundation with a wire on each side.










Once the foundation is in I lay it back in the form board and install the wedge bar. I have even marked marks for the spaceing of nails that way the second time I install foundation in that frame I turn the wedge bar 180 and the nails will be in a differernt location. Once the wedge bar is in place I run the spur embeder across the foundation to embed the wire. It gets flipped for the embeding of the other side.



















That bench serves as my reloading bench too, I load for three shot gun gauges, 7 rifle calibers and two pistol calabers.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Al ,,,, thank you ,, now this winter I will be making one like yours ,, I did get the wire in my foundation and the foundation in the frame ,, but it went slow ,, I think I got it tight enough ,, the girls have not complained any so it most have passed there inspection ,, we had to get the eyelets and the tool to put them in ,,, also picked up a spur embeder ,,,


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I was at one time able to do 10 in 45 minutes. Havn't did any in a year now though. Have a couple hundred I've recycled to do this winter though.
Wire is tight enough when it will twang when you pluck it. The girls don't mind cause they got real wax foundation. I used support pins at first and they didn't mind that either.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here is a better picture of the wire spooler.










Frame on form board.



















 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

have computer that will not keep the virus protection on .. 
Al .. I printed the pics so later when I'm building I will know how it should look like ,, yours looks like it will do a good job ,, the way I did them was slow and kind of messed up , and a lot more work then what it should have been ,, the first one I did the wire was a little sloppy , but the girls repaired it for us ,,


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom I've seen form boards with little arms on the end that bow the side bars a little and tighten the wire up when you unlock the arms. I'll have to look and see if I can find that one again.


 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I think it was the way I was doing it ,, you know half a ,, and I was not realy in the mood to be doing it ,, but it had to get done that day ( in my mind ) but it didn't get in the hive for 3 - 4 days ,, I was just ornery that day ... now I'm getting ready to put the girls to bed ,, to way I do it is the blanket with a candy bar ,, that is the way I have had good luck wintering them ,,, when would be the best time to put them to bed ????????? Bonnie said they will go to bed when they want to ,,,, but I said if they do get out after I put them in ,, then she gets to spank there little butts .....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Weather is being to crazy here to say when to put them to bed. We will feed syrup till it gets in the low 40F range and stays there. Then we will slip a candy board under thre inner cover quickly and hope for a decent spring for a change.

 Al


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Al, how do you make your candy boards??? Thanks. roger


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here is a list of different recipes and fourmulas. I stopped useing the extender patties. the bees didn't do much with them and they were mostly for tracheal mites.

SEMBA - Recipes and Formulations


Use caution when placeing candy boards. Read in a bee magizine where chunks would some times fall thru the top bars and knock the queen from the cluster.
Maybe use cheese cloth as a base. the bees will chew thru it and yet it will hold the small pieces from falling thru I think.


 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

thought I posted yesterday ,, but guess not .. 
Any way ,, what I put under my candy is the plastic canvas , you use in crafts .. it will stop the crap from falling and knocking the queen off ,,,


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

Tom do you pour the candy on the canvas or do you put the canvas in the hive under the candy---just need some clarification thanks


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I make the candy bar let it get cool and hard ,, cut it to the size I want to put in ,,, when I put it on the frames I lay the canvas down first then lay the candy on the canvas , i cut the canvas about a inch bigger then the candy ,, that way the sides don't fall eather , they land on the canvas ..... the other years I lost hives because they starved 2 days befor I get candy in ,, others I lost from moisture dripping on them ,, this way the chips take care of the moisture ,, and the candy takes care of some moisture to but when there need feed , its in there .. its kind of a pain to do it this way but they do come through winter for me every year I did it this way ,, so now its the way I do it ,, I wrapped one year ,, they died ,, did it a few other ways ,, they died ,,


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks for the clarification. what size do you usually cut it to add to the hive? i tried the chips and burlap last year but lost my hives to another reason will have to try that again.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

This is the 3rd time I tryed posting this for you Mare ,,, I cut the bar about 3x 5 x 1 inch ,,,, and put I put a patty in to ,,, my way of thinking is what they don't eat I use to make syrup in the spring , so it does not go to waste ..

hey looks like the 3rd time is a charm


----------



## JRHILLS (Oct 27, 2010)

> You asked some time back about installing wax foundation, wiring frames. It is my least favorite thing to do ...


If you don't like wiring frames, don't. Use 20# test monofilament. Here's why mono is better than wire:

It's quicker to install.
It's cheaper to install.
No tricky gyro-gearloose homemade machinery necessary.
It works better because the mono goes on BOTH sides of the foundation, not just one.

OK, wire is traditional. Skeps were traditional for a couple of centuries, too.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I never really thought about using monofilament line but guess that would work .. but I used wire ,, may give it a try next year ,, I had wire ,, I haven't fished for over 15 ,, 20 years so I would have to talk the grand kids into giving me some ,, for me ice fishing is good but I do not like boats ,, don't get me wrong because I do have 2 boats , one for 40 years and the other for 26 years , but I have never put ether one in the water ,, my kids use them all the time .. yea now you all know I'm nutty er then a fruit cake .. oh yea my son wants to teach me scuba diving this summer and yes I'm going to go ,, hes a scuba instructor .. you can go to next post when you stop laughing ...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom really sounds like your gear has some cogs missing. I know I have a bunch missing.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

only a few missing !!!now your giving me a complement,, those that know me say I only have a few left , but then I have more fun then most ... 
but then some say I' off my rocker because of the hives and not suiting up when playing with them ...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom If your thinking of useing monofiliment just use the support pins. you can use the plastic ones or the metal ones. Or use the new product, RODS.

Frame Hardware

Frame Hardware

Frame Hardware

The whole idea behind wireing the foundation is to provent saging of brood chamber comb and provent comb blow out in an extractor. If you have ever went fishing you know monofilliment streches also it wears from/during use over time. So in a hot summer time bee hive you can expect it to sag over time. 
I have my wires on both sides of the foundation alternating strands.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

never thought about it stretches,, I did put the wire on both sides like you said .. after I did the wire in the first frame ,, I did the next one differant ,, the more I did I did come up with better way each time ,, so in the end it went better then the first one ,, I even poured bee wax in the top and bottom slats 
did not know if it would help but did it any way ,, what did it hurt


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

fri a gal told me some one she knows has a honey bee hive in her barn ,, told her not to do any thing with it and come spring I will come get it .. now if it is honey bees ,, spring will tell ...


----------

